# [Dev-C++] Linker Error, was ist zu tun?



## meilon (7. August 2006)

Hallo,
ich habe die Logitech G15 Tastatur. Diese hat ein LCD-Display. Es gibt schon einen Fertigen Wrapper für das SDK von Logitech, nur bekomme ich die Samples nicht zum laufen.

Ich habe Dev-C++ 4.9.9.2 installiert, die library für x86 ins Lib Verzeichnis gepackt, die Sourcen hab ich ins Include Verzeichnis gepackt. Jetzt weiß ich aber nicht, wie ich die Fehler wegbekomme
	
	
	



```
Compiler: Default compiler
Building Makefile: "D:\Projekte\C++\G15Stuff\Logitech LCDSDK\EZ_LCD_SDK_Wrapper\Samples\EzLcdSample1\Makefile.win"
Führt  make... aus
make.exe -f "D:\Projekte\C++\G15Stuff\Logitech LCDSDK\EZ_LCD_SDK_Wrapper\Samples\EzLcdSample1\Makefile.win" all
g++.exe EzLcdSample1.o  -o "Projekt1.exe" -L"D:/Programme/Dev-cpp/lib" ../../Libs/x86/lgLcd.lib  

EzLcdSample1.o(.text+0x63):EzLcdSample1.cpp: undefined reference to `CEzLcd::CEzLcd()'
EzLcdSample1.o(.text+0xf1):EzLcdSample1.cpp: undefined reference to `CEzLcd::InitYourself(char const*, int, int, lgLcdConfigureContext*, int, int)'
EzLcdSample1.o(.text+0x11a):EzLcdSample1.cpp: undefined reference to `CEzLcd::~CEzLcd()'
EzLcdSample1.o(.text+0x166):EzLcdSample1.cpp: undefined reference to `CEzLcd::AddText(LGObjectType, LGTextSize, int, int)'
EzLcdSample1.o(.text+0x18b):EzLcdSample1.cpp: undefined reference to `CEzLcd::SetOrigin(void*, int, int)'

EzLcdSample1.o(.text+0x1b6):EzLcdSample1.cpp: undefined reference to `CEzLcd::AddText(LGObjectType, LGTextSize, int, int)'
EzLcdSample1.o(.text+0x1db):EzLcdSample1.cpp: undefined reference to `CEzLcd::SetOrigin(void*, int, int)'
EzLcdSample1.o(.text+0x206):EzLcdSample1.cpp: undefined reference to `CEzLcd::AddText(LGObjectType, LGTextSize, int, int)'
EzLcdSample1.o(.text+0x22b):EzLcdSample1.cpp: undefined reference to `CEzLcd::SetOrigin(void*, int, int)'
EzLcdSample1.o(.text+0x286):EzLcdSample1.cpp: undefined reference to `CEzLcd::AddIcon(HICON__*, int, int)'
EzLcdSample1.o(.text+0x2ab):EzLcdSample1.cpp: undefined reference to `CEzLcd::SetOrigin(void*, int, int)'
EzLcdSample1.o(.text+0x2be):EzLcdSample1.cpp: undefined reference to `CEzLcd::AddProgressBar(LGProgressBarType)'
EzLcdSample1.o(.text+0x2e3):EzLcdSample1.cpp: undefined reference to `CEzLcd::SetProgressBarSize(void*, int, int)'
EzLcdSample1.o(.text+0x305):EzLcdSample1.cpp: undefined reference to `CEzLcd::SetOrigin(void*, int, int)'
EzLcdSample1.o(.text+0x318):EzLcdSample1.cpp: undefined reference to `CEzLcd::AddNewPage()'
EzLcdSample1.o(.text+0x323):EzLcdSample1.cpp: undefined reference to `CEzLcd::GetPageCount()'

EzLcdSample1.o(.text+0x339):EzLcdSample1.cpp: undefined reference to `CEzLcd::ModifyControlsOnPage(int)'
EzLcdSample1.o(.text+0x364):EzLcdSample1.cpp: undefined reference to `CEzLcd::AddText(LGObjectType, LGTextSize, int, int)'
EzLcdSample1.o(.text+0x389):EzLcdSample1.cpp: undefined reference to `CEzLcd::SetOrigin(void*, int, int)'
EzLcdSample1.o(.text+0x3a3):EzLcdSample1.cpp: undefined reference to `CEzLcd::SetText(void*, char const*)'
EzLcdSample1.o(.text+0x3b6):EzLcdSample1.cpp: undefined reference to `CEzLcd::AddProgressBar(LGProgressBarType)'
EzLcdSample1.o(.text+0x3db):EzLcdSample1.cpp: undefined reference to `CEzLcd::SetProgressBarSize(void*, int, int)'
EzLcdSample1.o(.text+0x3fd):EzLcdSample1.cpp: undefined reference to `CEzLcd::SetOrigin(void*, int, int)'
EzLcdSample1.o(.text+0x425):EzLcdSample1.cpp: undefined reference to `CEzLcd::SetProgressBarPosition(void*, float)'
EzLcdSample1.o(.text+0x446):EzLcdSample1.cpp: undefined reference to `CEzLcd::ModifyControlsOnPage(int)'
EzLcdSample1.o(.text+0x460):EzLcdSample1.cpp: undefined reference to `CEzLcd::SetText(void*, char const*)'
EzLcdSample1.o(.text+0x47a):EzLcdSample1.cpp: undefined reference to `CEzLcd::SetText(void*, char const*)'
EzLcdSample1.o(.text+0x494):EzLcdSample1.cpp: undefined reference to `CEzLcd::SetText(void*, char const*)'
EzLcdSample1.o(.text+0x4bc):EzLcdSample1.cpp: undefined reference to `CEzLcd::SetProgressBarPosition(void*, float)'
EzLcdSample1.o(.text+0x4fa):EzLcdSample1.cpp: undefined reference to `CEzLcd::IsConnected()'
EzLcdSample1.o(.text+0x514):EzLcdSample1.cpp: undefined reference to `CEzLcd::ShowPage(int)'
EzLcdSample1.o(.text+0x527):EzLcdSample1.cpp: undefined reference to `CEzLcd::ModifyControlsOnPage(int)'
EzLcdSample1.o(.text+0x54f):EzLcdSample1.cpp: undefined reference to `CEzLcd::SetProgressBarPosition(void*, float)'
EzLcdSample1.o(.text+0x562):EzLcdSample1.cpp: undefined reference to `CEzLcd::ModifyControlsOnPage(int)'
EzLcdSample1.o(.text+0x58a):EzLcdSample1.cpp: undefined reference to `CEzLcd::SetProgressBarPosition(void*, float)'

EzLcdSample1.o(.text+0x59c):EzLcdSample1.cpp: undefined reference to `CEzLcd::Update()'
collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make.exe: *** [Projekt1.exe] Error 1

Ausführung beendet
```
Jemand hier, der mir helfen kann? In den Docs finde ich einfach nichts dazu.

mfg


----------



## mike4004 (9. August 2006)

Hi


darf man fragen ob du die libs zum Projekt hinzugefügt hast?
"Projekt" -> "Projekt Optionen" -> "Parameter" unter dem Feld "Linker" 

und dann im lib Verzeichniss die Libs auswählen und hinzufügen.


achja in das include Verzeichniss kommen nur .h Datein keine .c Datein (solltest du wirklich Sourcen also .c hinein getan haben.)

hoffe das löst dein Problem.

edit habe gerade gesehen das du anscheind alle libs hinzu gefügt hast frage hast du auch alle includes hinzugefügt?

mfg mike4004


----------



## Flegmon (9. August 2006)

@mike ich glaube er hat sie schon zum linken angegeben



			
				meilon hat gesagt.:
			
		

> g++.exe EzLcdSample1.o  -o "Projekt1.exe" -L"D:/Programme/Dev-cpp/lib" ../../Libs/x86/lgLcd.lib



Aber wie ich grade sehe, ist dass eine .lib und die ist für Visual C++ und nicht für Dev-C++. Librarys von Dev-C++ enden mit .o


----------

